# Game 53: Timberwolves @ Heat (2/18/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, February 18th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Jamario Moon
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont know if JO will start or not but put him in there anyway. Same with JJ.

Jo and Moon's last game was against the T-Wolves. JO had 22 and 8 and Moon had 11 and 9.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I love our starting lineup. If JJ returns to the form he had last season, it'll be awesomely balanced. Our bench is pretty awesome too, everywhere except PG. Hopefully we can use Mark Blount's useless salary and that Toronto pick to acquire a backup and get us away from the tax next season. 

PG: Chris Quinn
SG: Daequan Cook/Yakhouba Diawara
SF: Jamario Moon/Dorell Wright
PF: Michael Beasley/Mark Blount
C: Jamaal Magloire/Joel Anthony


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Quinny just brings the whole thing down. But who knows, maybe we dont have to play that hectic style of D as much with a true shot blocker back there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> ^Quinny just brings the whole thing down. But who knows, maybe we dont have to play that hectic style of D as much with a true shot blocker back there.


I completely disagree...we can play as aggressive or more now that we have a big body down low to protect the basket. Joel has been great, but Jermaine is just as good or better. When you have a big man who can hold down the paint (think about Zo), it allows your perimeter guys to gamble a lot more b/c they know that someone has their back if they happen to get beat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> I completely disagree...we can play as aggressive or more now that we have a big body down low to protect the basket. Joel has been great, but Jermaine is just as good or better. When you have a big man who can hold down the paint (think about Zo), it allows your perimeter guys to gamble a lot more b/c they know that someone has their back if they happen to get beat.


Well the hectic style of D is what the players themselves said they had to play to make up for the lack of a shot blocker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Philly lost to the Pacers, Detroit's about to lose to the Bucks and the Hawks play at the Lakers tonight. So its been a very good night for the Heat and could get better if the Lakers take care of business at home.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Well the hectic style of D is what the players themselves said they had to play to make up for the lack of a shot blocker.


which left us with overhelping inside, and wide open perimeter shots, more notably 3s, which was killing us leadin up to the break. 

So hopefully JO, relieves us of having to help so much inside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> which left us with overhelping inside, and wide open perimeter shots, more notably 3s, which was killing us leadin up to the break.


And thats where Quinn's limited athleticism really showed up. He's just way too slow to play that style of D we were playing.

I wonder if Dorell is ready to go, and if so, will he be inactive


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Do you all realize the T'Wolves could have a lineup of Chalmers-Mayo-Brewer/Carney-Gomes/Smith-Jefferson?

Epic fail, Kevin McHale.

It rhymes!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing Jermaine, even if he doesn't do all that much. I'll miss the game and only catch highlights, so someone recap his game afterwards, thanks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Having Jermaine O'Neal could eventually allow the perimeter players to gamble more for steals and on-ball blocks, while also allowing them to play a less frenetic help system, leading to less open threes and drives on the weakside. You guys were talking about two different things. Basically they can hopefully play more like Wade did on Team USA. Im hoping this doesn't cause guys to slack more and let their man beat them, though. We can't expect Jermaine to clean up everything.



Smithian said:


> Do you all realize the T'Wolves could have a lineup of Chalmers-Mayo-Brewer/Carney-Gomes/Smith-Jefferson?
> 
> Epic fail, Kevin McHale.
> 
> It rhymes!


Its why they call him McFail. Just streamline it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jermaine will start tonight.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jermaine looks so ackward without a headband

such a big forehead...lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

reHEATed said:


> Jermaine looks so ackward without a headband
> 
> such a big forehead...lol


Yup :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ :laugh:

Just thought id point out that The Matrix is making his debut tonight also. He has 4 points, 2 boards, 2 assist and a block in 7 minutes so far. 

Good luck to him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick start for Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with his 1st basket!

Nice find by Mario


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jermaine looks like Lamar Odom out there without the headband and wearing #7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with another basket.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im kind of sick of Jones

stop shooting!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Mario to UD, after the steal by Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great start for the Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

reHEATed said:


> im kind of sick of Jones
> 
> stop shooting!


He'll get it going soon...hopefully :uhoh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO to UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO...to Haslem!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, a Jason Collins and Craig Smith front court for the T-Wolves. That is one fat *** front court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^:laugh: true, true.

DW to DQ for 3333...as per usual!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-20 Miami after 1

Couldnt have asked for a better opening quarter for Miami. JO was 3-3. D-Wade was D-Wade. Mike and DQ come off the bench to get baskets. Hope this continues.

The only negative is Mario picking up 2 early fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> ^:laugh: true, true.
> 
> DW to DQ for 3333...as per usual!


Seriously, when will teams learn to never leave DQ at the end of quarter situations. Its like clockwork.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Moon is in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 by Quinny


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sun Sports :azdaja:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Sun Sports :azdaja:


This network sucks!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the online feed of sun sports is working fine


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It was really weird to see 5 bench players out there to start the 2nd.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think winning the 3pt contest may have gone to DQs head.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

finally!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horrible 2nd quarter so far...what happened!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aaaand Mario picks up his 3rd...laaame


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario picks up his 3rd. He cant be getting in foul trouble like this, and like he has a lot in the past couple of games. We need him on the court.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else find it funny that a nobody like Carney has pushed himself into a feud with Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by JO to UD again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Im still struggling to find out just what the hell happened to this game. Everything was looking so easy for Miami in the 1st quarter, then all of a sudden we cant hit anything.

I blame Sun sports :azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again. 13 for UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That 2nd quarter lineup completely blew.

Plus DQ is chucking bricks...and we arent guarding the 3 ball.

...and we had Joel Anthony and Chris Quinn in at the same time.

That about sums it up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD to JO.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I wish we would play Beasley as close to the rim as we do Haslem.

He would score at will all night!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-46 Miami at the half

Awesome 1st quarter, then they fell asleep in the 2nd.

Wade with 15
UD with 13 and 6
JO with 9


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

more Beasley plz!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> I wish we would play Beasley as close to the rim as we do Haslem.
> 
> He would score at will all night!


hopefully the genius of Spoo starts to realize this sooner than later.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem is playing very well tonight. Think he likes playing off guys with the surname O'Neal.

I think we have 0 points from our small forwards tonight (DQ is a 2 guard). Looks like SF is the new C.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> more Beasley plz!


I think he would have stayed in had he not gotten that 2nd foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definately need more Beasley though. Id like to see some lineups with:

Mario
Wade
Moon
Beasley
O'Neal

for a bit.

or

Mario
Wade
Cook
Beasley
O'Neal

if we want the full inside/outside combo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Make Minny now 6-9 from 3.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think its time we get off the Jones experiment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Since when could Telfair shoot threes anyway?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

plz take haslem out. plz for the love of god.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make the T-Wolves 8-12 from 3...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is absurd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> plz take haslem out. plz for the love of god.


Wow, he's the least of our problems tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade being a bum on defense. nice


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, he's the least of our problems tonight.


i didnt say he was a problem, i want to see more beasely. besides hes the better player you know that!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

JJ must have totally wrecked his wrist cuz his shot is funky!

I doubt he'll get his stroke back this season...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the way the wolves play on offense is the way that ive wanted Miami to play all season long. damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> i didnt say he was a problem, i want to see more beasely. besides hes the better player you know that!


Yes, but UD has played a hell of a ball game and shouldnt be taken out.

Mario needs to stop getting abused by Sebastian Telfair, and we need production out of our 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, JO took a forearm right to the face. Thats gotta hurt.

Nice charge drawn though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller with the unnatural basketball motion


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Yes, but UD has played a hell of a ball game and shouldnt be taken out.
> 
> Mario needs to stop getting abused by Sebastian Telfair, and we need production out of our 3.


i think if beasley was getting the same looks down low he would have a hell of a ball game as well, heck even Joel Anthony. the entire team is getting abused by textbook basketball plays by the wolves.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

now Spoo finally inserts Beasley but takes O neal out. osdcvhsodjfg viksdgvfsdvfahjkldglkagdflguaefuoWEwopisdhycLXCBJLKSDJVBGALJCVB ASLXJKVBA


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make the T-Wolves 9-13 from 3 now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> now Spoo finally inserts Beasley but takes O neal out. osdcvhsodjfg viksdgvfsdvfahjkldglkagdflguaefuoWEwopisdhycLXCBJLKSDJVBGALJCVB ASLXJKVBA


JO was taken to the Locker room after taking the hit to the face.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Cook has been awful.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whoa site is spazzing out.

Nice layup by Beasley.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> JO was taken to the Locker room after taking the hit to the face.


didnt see how bad that was.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Udddddddddddd


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i love how Minny is playing. Spoo you ****ing *****, take some notes!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Telfair is just a 32% 3pt shooter, yet is 4-6 tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SF position tonight:

Jones - 17 minutes, 0-4 fg, 0-2 3fg, 2 rebounds.
Cook - 15 minutes - 1-6 fg, 1-5 3fg, 1 rebound, 1 steal
Moon - 3 minutes, 1 rebound.

Combined total of 3 points, 1-10 shooting, 1-7 3pfg, 4 rebounds, 1 steal in 35 minutes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So Marion only got up 9 shots in 40 minutes and he missed 5 of them. Safe to say we won this trade :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****, they're 11-13 in this quarter


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

what really gets me is why Miami isnt changing up the defense.

edit: they finally did. lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our on the ball defense has been awful tonight. Guys are leaving their feet, getting beat off the dribble, and making bad doubles.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously. What the **** is going on here?

Can someone explain to me why they never miss?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-73 Minny after 3

Wow, they score 36 in the quarter, and are killing us in rebounding, 34-17.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Our on the ball defense has been awful tonight. Guys are leaving their feet, getting beat off the dribble, and making bad doubles.


theyre being a bunch of bums tonight. no scrappy defense, not even rebounding.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and we are being outrebounded 17 to 34.

Thats soft ****.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Seriously. What the **** is going on here?
> 
> Can someone explain to me why they never miss?


theyre being left wide open and know what it means to play an effective offense.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Oh, and we are being outrebounded 17 to 34.
> 
> Thats soft ****.


its obvious which team wants to win tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is ugly


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We arent even trying.

I hate Quinny.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're getting our asses handed to us by the T-Wolves and Jefferson is on the bench with a torn ACL!

WTF?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im just going to watch some soccer. no point in watching a bunch of bums.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Minnesota went 6-24 from 3 last night. Today they're 10-14.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are playing lazy. We have no energy, and we are waiting for Wade to win us the game.

Pathetic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are 2-13 from downtown...ewwww

Good minutes from Anthony here...is JO coming back?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, this team shows some freaking energy.

That DQ 3 would've been huge. Should've given it back to Wade and let him work his magic though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's funny how the Wolves players all have the same body type: they're as wide as they are tall :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Brian Cardinal playing like he's Ben Wallace circa 2004?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArio with the steal and dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beez And Mario!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gives the Heat the lead!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, where was the energy from the last 3 minutes for the rest of the game?

Rio is a Beast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that was a sweet stretch of basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat leads again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any report on JO? Is he comin back?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Wow, where was the energy from the last 3 minutes for the rest of the game?
> 
> Rio is a Beast.


I think it was that hard foul by Cardinal on Joel that woke them up. They all looked pissed about it, especially Wade.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i change the channel and NOW Miami wants to play. mother-****ers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quinn is in. We're ****ed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> i change the channel and NOW Miami wants to play. mother-****ers


Jinx!

Bassy keeps crying to the refs and they keep giving him make up calls against Rio. It's getting really annoying to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaaaaaaaade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are just not missing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What is Kevin Love's race? I don't know which one includes pink bubblegum skin color.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They've outscored us by 27 from 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is crazy. Make that outscored by 30 from 3..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^:laugh:!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont understand how a player like Quinn can go from descent back up to a giant pile of suck.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bassy is such a whiner. He got that early tech and has been working the refs to his advantage all game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why cant we rebound?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 2 Mario 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF!

They cant miss from 3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a game going on down in Miami.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I've been watching since around 8:43 left in the 4th. Have we been this unlucky the entire game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously wtf;....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf!!!

Enough Already!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jeez - 14/22 from 3-point land for the Wolves?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

14-22 now from downtown.

I cant believe we are getting KILLED by Telfair, Gomes and Cardinal.

Ive never seen such crap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, Telfair is at 32% from 3 for the season. Tonight he's 6-10.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

logic would tell you if a team is hot from 3 then dont give them space to shoot from 3. right? i mean, its common sense, right? plz tell me im not in some parallel universe and the only one to think this way.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I've been watching since around 8:43 left in the 4th. Have we been this unlucky the entire game?


Pretty much, and Chalmers has sat for most of the game because of foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wolves look like they should be at least 10 games above .500 tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What are you doing Mario?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

bs call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe this game...so pissed off...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> bs call.


It looked legit. Unlike the many other bs calls Bassy got tonight.

Wade should not have taken that 3. Not _that_ 3. No way.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is the Sebastian Telfair I thought we'd see coming out of High School.

Thanks, Bassy, for sucking for four years and coming out tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario just had to try to be the hero and messed up. Too bad.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the problem here is that Miami woke up too late to play basketaball. all the stats favor Minny.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> bs call.


No it's a bull**** play by Mario.

They teach middle school kids not to foul jumper shooters. 

All he had to do was contest the shot, he hit him on the elbow on his release, it was a foul.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chris Quinn just let a gazillion seconds tick off of the clock.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> It looked legit. Unlike the many other bs calls Bassy got tonight.
> 
> Wade should not have taken that 3. Not _that_ 3. No way.


yeah Wade rushed it that time. thats what happens when you rely too much on one player.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

#1 Why is Quinn on the floor?

#2 What the **** is he doing? We're down 5 with time running out...why are you holding onto the ball?!?!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Chris Quinn just let a gazillion seconds tick off of the clock.


He stood there and held the ball just like he always does when he's in the game :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did I mention I hate Quinn?

Also, I thought Beasley was sposed 2 get more mins without Marion..what gives?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Chris Quinn just let a gazillion seconds tick off of the clock.


And he did it again because he's too slow to even foul Telfair.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another great play by Chris Quinn...great 3rd PG, doesn't belong on the floor for any playoff-caliber team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Quinn not even being able to foul Bassy. Useless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I cant remember a worse loss than this one will be.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Miami did not deserve to win this game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Why only 3 minutes of Moon?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> LOL @ Quinn not even being able to foul Bassy. Useless.


Diarrhea is in danger of losing the "Useless" title. better watch out!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Did I mention I hate Quinn?
> 
> Also, I thought Beasley was sposed 2 get more mins without Marion..what gives?


With our offense we like to have a big on each elbow. Two bigs. We can do any two person team of Haslem, JO, Jor-El, and Beasley. I have no clue why Jor-El got so many freaking minutes out there instead of Beasley. He also keyed Minnesota's run from down 14 to the driver's seat in that 2nd quarter when he was fumbling passes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is one of the most upsetting losses we've had this year.

Im really pissed off about this one...pathetic.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You're exactly right...

It's honestly shocking we stayed this close.

We got out shot, out rebounded, and our D wasn't there tonight. You can't give up 110+ points and expect to win.


Did Mark Blount give Jermaine some rebounding tips tonight? I know he can't be this bad every night, but that's a big issue that led to this loss.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I remember back when I thought Telfair would be a legit PG(Always traded for him in NBA 2k6). Problem was, in real life he sucks.

And he comes out and goes nuts tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They outrebounded us because they shot so freaking well, but they were only +8 in offensive boards so I'm not too worried about that. It was the combination of small things like our inability to stop dribble penetration, not being able to make shots outside the paint, and them shooting like they were on fire in NBA Jam T.E. 

Bassy worked the refs to perfection tonight and took out Chalmers which is the quickest path to victory against the Heat because you're putting Quinn in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know its just one play, and we were still down 1 at that point, but why would Mario try to drive that ball to the hoop? Just give the ball to Wade!

He also took that 3 after Wade had stolen the inbounds pass when we were making the 1st run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just cant believe how bad Quinn is. 

Riles will be workin the phones for a backup PG tonight no doubt.

Im a bit peeved about the lack of minutes for Mike tonight also. I really hope he starts getting the 30 odd minutes he deserves.

JO does need to rebound better than that...but so does everyone.

Tonight was a shocking loss...bahhhh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure what to think about tonight's game. Tempted to call it a bad loss thanks to some fluke 3pt shooting by Minnesota and very poor effort overall defensively, but there are some not so good signs too. Beasley's rebounding is really concerning me and I just hope he's in a funk and can snap out of it. No reason for him to get 3 double doubles in 5 games and then have a string of 6 or 7 games now with terrible rebounding, minus the Bulls game. I'm most worried about his chucking though. He comes in and just starts firing at about a shot a minute. I don't think it's an issue for now, but I hope its just a function of the terrible scorers around him on the 2nd unit and not a long-term thing to worry about.

Quinn is an obvious weakness, at this rate we might have to play Wade 40+ minutes and full-time backup pg.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem's 4 points and 0 rebounds in the 2nd half were pretty abysmal, but nobody will know or care. His significance is truly intangible.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The '93 Heat said:


> Haslem's 4 points and 0 rebounds in the 2nd half were pretty abysmal, but nobody will know or care. His significance is truly intangible.


Agreed. His offense in the first half could have been produced by any power forward in the league with two hands and capable of catching a pass.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem reminds me of Edwin Edwards' famous quote: "The only way I can lose this election is if I'm caught in bed with either a dead girl or a live boy."

It's like nobody even notices when he doubles Mike Miller off of Kevin Love and gives up a wide open layup. He couldn't lose his job even if he was caught with a dead girl or live boy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

According to Sun-Sentinel, JJ has injured the same tendon as he did earlier in the year. He said he doesnt have the motion in it again. So looks like his season is in serious jeapordy.

And the door swings open for Dorell Wright...

Despite the loss tonight, I think its clear that once we get settled - we will be improved. Jermaine was scoring well before the injury, his post up/short jump shot game will mesh well with Wade and Chalmers penetrating.

We NEED to get Beasley more minutes. If its at the expense of Haslem, so be it...cause it just really really needs to happen.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Haslem's 4 points and 0 rebounds in the 2nd half were pretty abysmal, but nobody will know or care. His significance is truly intangible.


:clap:

truth

edit: i have to spread rep around. i hate these rep limitations!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm most likely alone on this one, but UD was not the problem last night. Rebounding and the T-Wolves 3pt shooting were the main problems. UD had 0 rebounds in the 2nd half, well JO, Beasley and Joel all had 1 for the entire game. 

And again, the T-Wolves went 6-24 from 3 against the Wizards. Unfortunately for us, a day later they couldnt miss against us. Meanwhile we shot 5-20 and many of those misses were wide open shots by DQ, JJ and Quinn. 

Im not saying I dont want Beasley to play more, but Beasley not playing more minutes, and UD playing as many minutes as he did was not the problem last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> According to Sun-Sentinel, JJ has injured the same tendon as he did earlier in the year. He said he doesnt have the motion in it again. So looks like his season is in serious jeapordy.
> 
> And the door swings open for...


The return of...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

sweet lord what else can go wrong


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like Basel said, without the headband, JO looks exactly like Lamar Odom


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> I'm most likely alone on this one, but UD was not the problem last night. Rebounding and the T-Wolves 3pt shooting were the main problems. UD had 0 rebounds in the 2nd half, well JO, Beasley and Joel all had 1 for the entire game.
> 
> And again, the T-Wolves went 6-24 from 3 against the Wizards. Unfortunately for us, a day later they couldnt miss against us. Meanwhile we shot 5-20 and many of those misses were wide open shots by DQ, JJ and Quinn.
> 
> Im not saying I dont want Beasley to play more, but Beasley not playing more minutes, and UD playing as many minutes as he did was not the problem last night.


I think the point that Adam was trying to make is that weather we win or lose, Haslem isnt held accountable like the rest of the team. the guy can stink it up for a whole month and no one will call him out on it.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> I'm most likely alone on this one, but UD was not the problem last night. Rebounding and the T-Wolves 3pt shooting were the main problems. UD had 0 rebounds in the 2nd half, well JO, Beasley and Joel all had 1 for the entire game.
> 
> And again, the T-Wolves went 6-24 from 3 against the Wizards. Unfortunately for us, a day later they couldnt miss against us. Meanwhile we shot 5-20 and many of those misses were wide open shots by DQ, JJ and Quinn.
> 
> Im not saying I dont want Beasley to play more, but Beasley not playing more minutes, and UD playing as many minutes as he did was not the problem last night.


Beasley should be getting the volume amount of shots in the high/low post that Haslem got last night! Its Spo's fault that its not happening, and thats not up for debate.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree with both W2M and Gio. 

Haslem wasnt the problem last night. I actually think he played very well, especially in the first half. He was active and got himself in good spots to score. However, yes, Haslem pretty much gets away with anything in the Heat press because hes a Miami guy and was a cog in the championship team.

That doesnt mean he's immune or too good to be benched in favour of the supremely more talented player, which probably should happen. 

I think the problem is we need to balance Beasley and Haslem's minutes better. Beasley should not be playing 20-24 minutes per game, just like Haslem shouldnt be playing 35 a game. They should be both around 30.


----------

